# Website again please



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I corrected The things that were pointed out (except backgroung layout, that will take more time). The comments were very helpful. So please once again check it over for me.

www.pittsticks.com

Thanks for looking


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Monte, the site looks great. A very nice collection and sampling of projects. Seems very easy to navigate.

The only problem I had was that the 1st picture on "Outdoor Furnishings" only loaded a small part of the top. May want someone else to check it as well.

Hope this helps to boost your business even more.

CtL


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Monte-

You're well on your way here. I have several suggestions.

First, in the opening list of products, there is inconsistency with capital letters. You can capitalize Each Classification, or keep everything lower case.

Second, in general the type size is too large. Compare to other sites. Your products are subtly and robustly beautiful. Toning down the type size will make them look even more attractive.

Third, I think a contact line at the bottom of the page would be time well spent. Once the reader scrolls all the way down, it should be real easy for her/him to click to send you an email.

Finally: I view a web site as a step toward building a trust relationship with your future client. I'd suggest three different images of you, sprinkled on the page. Definitely one in the shop, focusing on detail work. This is to illustrate the breadth of your skills, because the next one will show you on an urban forestry project! Big scale stuff! The last one would be of you lovingly applying finish-back to the image of Mr. Craftsman, whom we now know can take our project from tree to beautiful furniture item. In these pictures, pay careful attention to lighting, background and what your body language is conveying. You are very good at what you do, and you and your creations deserve excellent representation on this web site. Consider a professional photographer.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is a clickable link to your site…

pittsticks

Your pictures look a little blurry to me. For a sales site, I think high quality pictures are important. It may help to use a tripod to shoot your pictures. Some of your pictures have jpeg artifacts. They are the little grainy looking blocks of color and are usually the result of compression. Use less compression when processing photos to use on your site.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I was going to suggest some of the same things Lee did about the flow of print size. when I have my web sites done I like a little larger print for the name of my company but not 5 times larger so perhaps you could reduce it's size by 40-50%. The upper area is easier to read now but perhaps a little bolder font style and a different color then the other print like green or blue might make it a little clearer. I think I would drop it down just a little so it feels a little less shoved up to the top. I got to hand it to you I don't have a clue how to do this myself my Sons always work on it for me. keep up the good work Monte.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Lee hit the nail on the head. Wise words.


----------



## Arron (Nov 10, 2012)

Wierd,
McAfee Security Scan just ran on my computer and the results show

---------------------

Threats Detected - 1 Issues

1. Suspicious websites

These websites were found to have risks:

1. pittsticks.com

---------------------

Presumably the scan has rooted around in my Browser History and checked out some of the sites there, including pittsticks which I visited a couple of days ago. When I click the Fix Now button I get a web page that says:

---------------------

McAfee Security Scan shows that your PC may be exposed to malware and web threats.

McAfee tests Websites throughout the world for harmful security threats. It appears that your system may be exposed to one or more of these threats.

From annoying pop-ups to viruses and malware, McAfee security and web scanning software detects and blocks dangerous threats, even before they reach your PC.

Ensure you're protected with the most advanced threat detection software from McAfee.

-------------------------

apparently I have to buy software to get more information ($64.95, no thanks), so wont be pursuing it. So I have no idea what its about.

cheers
Arron


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Monte-Website revamp looks good. There were a few other comments posted in your other forum post (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44290) that need to be looked at.


----------

